# Nirvana Box Set!!!



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Blabbermouth.net-
"According to The Internet Nirvana Fan Club, a NIRVANA box set will be released on November 23, 2004. Consisting of three CDs and one DVD, the box set will contain "previously unreleased rarities and b-sides," including a total of over 50 unreleased recordings including Kurt Cobain's demos. The DVD, which will come with the first pressing only, will feature previously unseen footage and live performances. A 60-page booklet will also be included in the package."

Dude, I am totally buying this.


----------

